# Vaginal exam



## wandasw (Oct 12, 2009)

One of my doctors saw a patient for UTI/Dysuria. Due to other complaints, he performed a "vaginal exam" and found a epidermal cyst.  He feels that the vaginal exam warrants a separate code besides his E&M service.  He did not obtain a pap smear, only performed an examination of the vaginal area.  Wouldn't this simply be part of his medical examination needed because of the present illness?  Please let me know your thoughts.  Thank you.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 12, 2009)

You are correct.  There is no separate code for a "vaginal exam".  He did the exam because of indications from the "other complaints".


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 12, 2009)

absolutely Lisa is correct, a vaginal exam is no different than a mouth exam.  Crude I know I apologize!  I just could not come up with a different analogy.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 13, 2009)

mitchellde said:


> absolutely Lisa is correct, a vaginal exam is no different than a mouth exam.  Crude I know I apologize!  I just could not come up with a different analogy.



LOL Debra - thanks for the laugh!!


----------



## wandasw (Oct 14, 2009)

Thank you for the responses. I knew that was correct, but I had to ask just to please my doctor.


----------



## MsMaddy (Oct 14, 2009)

I work at a  family practivce for 7 physicians and we see pt that have problems with the vaginal area and they do vaginal exam we never charge it seperately its all part of the E/M visit.

Hope this helps!!
MsMaddy


----------

